# Addown Download



## Macke (6. Juni 2007)

kann nichts downloaden mein download startet nicht bei curse-gaming gehts einwandfrei nur von euch nicht mehr früher ging es


----------



## Anderoth (6. Juni 2007)

Hmm Versuch es mal mit Rechtsklick und dann klick auf "Ziel speichern unter..."
Wenn das nicht klappt versuchs mit einem anderen Browser.


----------



## Macke (7. Juni 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Hmm Versuch es mal mit Rechtsklick und dann klick auf "Ziel speichern unter..."
> Wenn das nicht klappt versuchs mit einem anderen Browser.


das hatte ich auch versucht versuche malö den tip mit dem browser danke


----------



## Macke (25. Juli 2007)

Macke schrieb:


> das hatte ich auch versucht versuche malö den tip mit dem browser danke




mal wieder da geht immernoch ned


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

Macke schrieb:


> kann nichts downloaden mein download startet nicht bei curse-gaming gehts einwandfrei nur von euch nicht mehr früher ging es



Hi,

kannst du überhaupt keine Addons, oder nur bestimmte Addons nicht downloaden?


----------



## Atura (25. Juli 2007)

Es kann auch sein das der Internet-Explorer recht neu ist, dann blockiert er den Download, dann sollte oben eine kleine Leiste sein wo in etwa sowas steht: Downlaod blockiert...usw..
dort Draufklicken und dann auf "Datei Downloaden" klicken. Sofern es so ist


----------



## Elmirsil (1. Mai 2008)

also bei mir, ich kann überhaupt keine Addon's runterladen, wenn ich draufklicke oder rechte maustaste - "ziel speichern unter..." anklicke dann erscheint eine Fehlermeldung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich benutze seit jahren winxp, bin aber seit kurzem auf vista umgestiegen...aba schon ab winxp hatte ich schon probleme mit den download und immer dieselbe meldung...egal ob mit firefox2 oder den IE7...ich kann nichts downloaden hier!!!


----------



## ZAM (1. Mai 2008)

Elmirsil schrieb:


> also bei mir, ich kann überhaupt keine Addon's runterladen, wenn ich draufklicke oder rechte maustaste - "ziel speichern unter..." anklicke dann erscheint eine Fehlermeldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blockieren Router oder Personal Firewall oder die Windows-Firewall zufällig FTP-Verbindungen?


----------



## Elmirsil (2. Mai 2008)

ähm...weiss ich nicht, woran kann ich das denn erkennen oder wie heissen die dienste oder so!? ich weiss nur, wie man port freigeben kann aber ftp's leider nicht...!!! und unter der windows-firewall weiss ich nicht wie der dienst heisst für ftp-seiten oder so!!!... -.-"


----------



## gOOvER (2. Mai 2008)

Elmirsil schrieb:


> ähm...weiss ich nicht, woran kann ich das denn erkennen oder wie heissen die dienste oder so!? ich weiss nur, wie man port freigeben kann aber ftp's leider nicht...!!! und unter der windows-firewall weiss ich nicht wie der dienst heisst für ftp-seiten oder so!!!... -.-"



Schau mal in den Router oder Firewalleinstellungen, ob irgendwo der Port 21 blockiert wird. Wenn das der Fall ist, Regeln entfernen. Der Port 21 sollte nicht blockiert werden.


----------

